# Your Ten Favorite Polish Composers



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 10 favorite Polish composers are:

Karłowicz, Mieczysław (1876 – 1909)
Wieniawski, Henryk (1835 – 1880)
Chopin, Fryderyk (1810 – 1849) 
Żeleński, Władysław (1837 – 1921)
Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks (1807 – 1867)
Noskowski, Zygmunt (1846 - 1909)
Różycki, Ludomir (1884 - 1953)
Lessel, Franciszek (1780 - 1838)
Lipiński, Karol (1790 - 1861)
Zarębski, Juliusz (1854 - 1885) 

Honorable mention:
Stojowski, Zygmunt (1870 - 1946); Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860 - 1941); Elsner, Józef (1769 - 1854).


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Penderecki doesn't even get an honorable mention? Not sneering at your opinions just somewhat taken aback :lol:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't have 10, but 4 would be Lutoslawski, Penderecki, Szymanowski, Bacewicz

I'm not that crazy about Chopin, but of course a great composer. And I also love Gorecki's second and third symphonies


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Some of these I only have 1 or 2 pieces of theirs.

No particular order...

Krzysztof Penderecki 
Henryk Górecki
Zygmunt Krauze
Marek Stachowski 
Krzysztof Meyer 
Joanna Bruzdowicz 
Bettina Skrzypczak
Bolesław Szabelski
Karol Szymanowski

Oh, I need one more. Since he is one of my favorite composers, I'll list him again:

Krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Chopin
2. ?
..............................


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

haziz said:


> 1. Chopin
> 2. ?
> ..............................


*Dito* .............................


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

haziz said:


> 1. Chopin
> 2. ?
> ..............................


You beat me to it Haziz! My thoughts precisely.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

C’mon Dan. Two ts in ditto.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> C'mon Dan. Two ts in ditto.


After 1/2 bottle Shiraz Cabernet I get carless or is it care less 

Yuu could at least lic my post wupps "like"


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll give 11, in alphabetical order:

Jabłoński, Maciej
Krauze, Zygmunt
Lutosławski, Witold 
Nowak, Aleksander
Palester, Roman
Penderecki, Krzysztof (early works only)
Regamey, Konstatey
Schaeffer, Boguslaw
Serocki, Kazimierz 
Szymanowski, Karol 
Trêbacz, Ewa


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

To any list I would add Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969). I am quite drawn to her Concerto for String Orchestra and have been absorbed by it many times.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

I would suggest to add Jozef Swider. He has written great choral music, and, apparently, a number of instrumental pieces, too. I am less familiar with those.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Szymanowski
Lutoslawski
Bacewicz
Penderecki
Karlowicz
Panufnik
Chopin
Nowowiejski
Rózycki
Górecki


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)
Alexandre Tansman (1897-1986)
Henryk Wars (1902-1977)
Bronisław Kaper (1902-1983)
Stanisław Skrowaczewski (1923-2017)
Andrzej Markowski (1924-1986)
Jan Krenz (1926-2020)
Tadeusz Baird (1928-1981)
Krzysztof T. Komeda (1931-1969)
Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020)

[I wish to appreciate both Panufnik & Lutoslawski more than I do, but, thus far, I haven't connected much with the music of either.]


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. Chopin
2. Szymanowski
3. Penderecki
4. Lutosławski
5. Górecki
6. Bacewicz
7. Karłowicz
8. Kilar
9. Wieniawski
10. Paderewski


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hm, an outline would be

- Chopin
- Lutoslawski
- Szymanowski
- Penderecki
- Bacewicz
- Gorecki
- Karlowicz
- Szymanski /Symanski
- Tansman
- Panufnik

and there are other fine ones too.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I don't have ten Polish composers that I like, these are the ones whose music I have listened to. *Weinberg* and *Meyer* are the only two I can say are among my favorite composers.

*Mieczysław Weinberg* (born in Poland - claimed by both Poland and USSR)
*Krzysztof Meyer* 
Karol Szymanowski
Grażyna Bacewicz 
Andrzej Panufnik


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Chopin
Szymanowski
Lutoslawski
Noskowski
Penderecki
Meyer
Bacewicz
Weinberg
Zarebski
Zelenski


----------

